
Small Changes That Helped UserVoice Raise $800,000 From Investors - AndrewWarner
http://blog.mixergy.com/small-changes-uservoice-raise-money-investors-marcus-nelson/
======
siculars
so i actually watched this and marcus nelson is quite informative giving you
an interesting behind the scenes on his startup, uservoice, from the pre-
first-dollar-angel days to the most recent 800k round.

what initially caught my eye was the association of uservoice with google via
their openid integration ( [http://google-code-
updates.blogspot.com/2009/05/google-openi...](http://google-code-
updates.blogspot.com/2009/05/google-openid-api-taking-next-steps.html) ). then
when i got to their site i realized they are the people behind the little
floating feedback tab on what seems to be more and more websites out there.
after that, i just had to take a look. the convo does not have any tech
details behind their product/platform but rather the soup to nuts story of how
they went from a shoestring to getting enough funding to make it happen. worth
a listen if you are either working on getting funding or thinking about it.

